# How Often Do You Bath Your Dog?



## Bips (Apr 5, 2006)

We take him into the groomers for a bath, about every 3 weeks or so. We've tried doing it at home before, and its too big of a hassle because he jumps around and trys to get out of the tub. Its just much easier this way, and it doesn't cost us much.


----------



## retriever crazy (Apr 2, 2006)

I give all my dogs a bath from home. I get really wet, and my dogs forgive me.
( sorry girls ) I try to give Flip a bath about 3 times a month cause she's a inside dog.


----------



## MissCrissy (Apr 6, 2006)

I take Emily to the groomer about one a month. The groomer does a good job. The cost isn't too much. And my time and sanity is saved. Gotta love that.


----------



## 8 (Apr 4, 2006)

In the summer time we give them a bath right out back with the hose in the kiddy pool. During the colder months we do it right in the bathtub. One at a time. Black hair every where. It takes longer to clean up than it does to actually give them a bath. Oh well. Here is a tip: if you give your dog a bath in the colder months don't let them outside until they are completely dry. Even though some dogs do swim in the middle of winter it is different when they have a bath. They will be itching to run right outside and roll around but wait until they are dry, at least they will be clean for a few more minutes.


----------



## JulieRuin (Apr 12, 2006)

I bathe my dog about once a month. If it's summer, we do it in a tub outside. In the winter, in the bathtub. What a job though. She absolutely hates baths and is constantly trying to jump out of the tub, which she has successfully done on numerous occasions -what a mess.


----------



## lazy lady (Apr 15, 2006)

i at least try to bathe my dog once a week!!! she gets to stinkin!!!!


----------



## GSD lover (Apr 8, 2006)

I don't bathe my dogs nearly enough. But, I have a nice handy box of doggie bath wipes that work wonders and some groomers cologne.


----------



## NewfCrazy (Apr 13, 2006)

We don't bathe our dogs unless they get into something nasty. For newfs, if you bathe them too much it ruins the natural oils in their coat that make them waterproof. I do use a dry shampoo to freshen them up as well as baby wipes if needed.


----------



## Whirling Dervish (Apr 22, 2006)

I bathed my little one every two weeks in the summer and once a month in the winter. But when he got a little older and his skin got dry (we live in Denver where the air even cracks from the dryness), I went to once every three weeks in summer and once every six in winter, and just soaked him inbetween times in oatmeal.

He hated being wet, though. Even at ten pounds he put up a grand fuss.  But I think the frequency I started was too often.


----------



## Trish (Apr 17, 2006)

I usually bathe my dog about once or twice a month. Once at the groomers then another time at home. But I'm going to have to start bathing her more often because she is old and she's starting to get some urinary incontinence. So needless to say, she can get pretty stinky and wet.


----------



## Killerdrgn (Apr 11, 2006)

I have to bath my dog pretty much every week, he keeps messing his bed/crate and he sleeps in it, so by the time a week has gone by he really smells like poop and pee.


----------



## dog_whisper (Apr 15, 2006)

Killerdrgn said:


> I have to bath my dog pretty much every week, he keeps messing his bed/crate and he sleeps in it, so by the time a week has gone by he really smells like poop and pee.



you need to cut his crate in half only enough room to sleep.... otherwise he will go "poop" pee, in the back and sleep in the front. thats not how we potty train..... get up every 3-4 hours and let him out!!!!!

i will come over and beat you up if you dont do what i say lol 


but what i say works. if it didnt i would not be employed.


----------



## retriever crazy (Apr 2, 2006)

all four or the puppies i raised never had that problemand we had them in big crates.Lilly was the easiest to potty train.its seems like male puppies were harder to potty train.


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

I have 2 Austrialian Terriers and try to only wash them once a month.


----------



## ThxForNothing (Jun 3, 2006)

I bathe my little mutt when I feel it's needed. If she starts to get smelly, or she has just got done swimming, or if she's ran in the mud, etc. There isn't a scheduel on her bath time.

Usually I just bathe her at home, but I can also do it at my friend Shelly's rescue, or this other chick I know's grooming shop.


You know what the best part of bathing my dog is?
She jumps in the tub for me so I don't have to lift her up! Yay! Lol.
....Saves my back, that's for sure.


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

Natalie gets a bath about 2x per year. Sebastian gets a bath every 8 wks or so when he goes to the groomer.


----------



## Adrienne21 (May 31, 2006)

It depends on the dog and the situation-

When they go to doggie daycare (which is usually once a week) they come home smelling awful. They need a bathe so usually once a week. In the winter they don't go to daycare as often, so they don't get bathed as often.

We had an older dog and he didn't spend as much time outside or go to doggie daycare, so he was bathed once a month. 

My vet says the dogs skin and coat look great, so as long as they are doing well with the baths they will get them.


----------



## CockerLOVER#7 (Jun 8, 2006)

Igive my dogs a bath every other week,I am a groomer...


----------



## 4-Her (Aug 30, 2006)

i bath my dog every two months, she doesnt get that dirty but there are exceptions to that like if she gets really dirty or rolls in something that smells...in the summer i bath her outside but the winter i have to inside.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

My guys get bathed around once a month, now that I've found a very mild shampoo. Sometimes more often depending on if they get into something stinky or not.


----------



## midnightbluemamma (Sep 24, 2006)

wow i think yall will think i bath my toooo much my babie get baths two to three times a week they are both realy good about it and actualy like that mommy and me time. i also brush them every time i get the chance during the day even if im tired from work, everyone says they are spoiled but i say they are just extra loved.


----------



## toniaxp (Sep 27, 2006)

I give my inside dogs a bath 2 times a month and the outside ones a back once a week.


----------



## Dulce (Oct 2, 2006)

I bathe mine once a week. Doctor's orders


----------



## alundy (Aug 17, 2006)

We've only bathed Scout once in 2 months. I'll only do it if it's necessary, like after playing in mud or swimming in the river. Otherwise, she is fairly clean and smells like puppy.


----------



## animal_lover33 (Oct 2, 2006)

I only bathe my dogs when they need it.. I bathe them with they are muddy or have something on their coat and when they smell bad.


----------



## mblovesdogs (Oct 23, 2006)

I just read somewhere that if you want to get your dog to enjoy the bath that you can spread peanut butter on the sides of the bathtub. Gives the dog something to do and enjoy.... I'm going to try it!


----------



## mrbingley (Oct 26, 2006)

I bathe my toy poodle every other week, and my Norwegian elkhound x about twice a year--he somehow manages to stay very clean...


----------



## chawie78 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Bathing*

We usually only bath ours once a month or every 6 weeks... too often is not good for them. Unless they "get into something smelly" you don't really need to bath them too often.


----------



## lipsmakerx (Oct 11, 2006)

mblovesdogs said:


> I just read somewhere that if you want to get your dog to enjoy the bath that you can spread peanut butter on the sides of the bathtub. Gives the dog something to do and enjoy.... I'm going to try it!


I gave my dog a few of his regular treats will trying to trim his fur a bit and then bathe him. He was happy while he ate them, but then continued to get all worked up. After we were through and he'd dried a bit, I took him outdoors to go potty and he threw up all those treats. Got too worked up I suppose. Careful about feeding your dog when you know he'll be nervous or anxioius, as it might just upset his stomach.


----------



## dogluva (Oct 27, 2006)

*My dog doesn't need to bathe*

My dog has special skin so it doesn't need a bath. But once in a while, we take it to the groomers to get one. You know, she can't do that forever! -dogluva


----------



## Dog-Gone-Crazy (Oct 30, 2006)

I bathe my dog once a week (well, it's more like every week and a half - two weeks, but I try to every week). She's pure white and has pretty long hair and she goes outside to go to the bathroom, needless to say she gets very dirty very easily. But she goes to the groomers every month and she gets bathed there and gets a hair cut. My outside dogs I only bath them about once a year (in the summer) they have short hair so there is really no need to do it any more often .


----------



## allick06 (Mar 13, 2007)

As I tell all my groomnig customers, a bath should only be given 1 time every 4 to 6 weeks to prevent damaging the skin and coat


----------



## Aussiefan (Jan 21, 2007)

I bathe my Aussies once every two to three months. I have no need to bathe anymore then that, when they get muddy in the winter (i live an hour north of Seattle...enough said lol) as soon as there coats dry, all the dirt falls off, and they always look like they have just had a bathe, its WONDERFUL LOL!! They never smell like "dog" which i attribute to the food i feed. Over bathing can cause skin issues. My Shelties coat is a little more high maintaince, and bathe slightly more often but its mainly more brushing out with him. I do all the grooming myself, and trim toe nails once a month, and brush all of them out a few times a month. I always use good high quality dog shampoo so its less harsh on there coats, and skin.


----------



## RenaRose (Mar 22, 2007)

I bathe my pom every 2 weeks and my retriever once a month. They get in the shower with me so theres no mess and I don't have to worry about getting soaked b/c I already am.


----------



## The Mack (Mar 24, 2007)

She's 8 years old, I think she's had maybe 5 baths. Yellow lab.


----------



## HarleyQuinn (Mar 24, 2007)

Everday. 





Not actual bathes but they jump in the tub for a foot rinse and maybe a full body rinse depending on where we went. Don't think I've actually used shampoo or anything though.


----------



## squirt1968 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Aussiefan*
What town north of Seattle? I am over the mountains in Wenatchee. Have relatives in Woolly Berlington Bellingham to name a few.


----------



## Aussiefan (Jan 21, 2007)

squirt1968 said:


> *Aussiefan*
> What town north of Seattle? I am over the mountains in Wenatchee. Have relatives in Woolly Berlington Bellingham to name a few.


I live in Stanwood, right on Lake Goodwin. And yep, its currently raining as i speak


----------



## andromelas (May 8, 2007)

ask your vet about how often to bathe, if you bathe to much you dry out the dogs skin and coat, the natural oils are to shed water and retain warmth, 
depends on what the breed is , coat length, fur type, and whether they run around in the mud or in lakes, rivers etc. or just running around and staying dry.


----------



## suzukigirl (Apr 9, 2007)

I take my burger to the groomers once a month and bath him at home 2-3 times after that depending on how stinkie he gets. I also aviod baths if I can get away with doggie wipes.


----------



## cowdog (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi. I give Mu! a shower - handheld in the bath about every two weeks, only using doggie shampoo every couple of months, normally just water. I only do it so often because she LOVES it! She just stands in the bath like a little angel - only time she is! Trouble is here is so dry and dusty I like to freshen up her coat after she's been running, or swimming in the sea to get the salt out.


----------



## OneCrazyDogOwner (May 22, 2007)

*Re: My dog doesn't need to bathe*

My dogs don't get a bath unless they go to their favorite mud puddle or after they have been in the salt water outher then that i really don't give them baths.. besides they play in the lake all summer so thats their bath lol


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

We've had Esther for 22 months. She's probably had six baths at most.

A couple were at the groomers. The rest were in the backyard and nearly self-administered. She loves her bath. We fill her kiddie pool and put the hose and sprayer in a position to make a shower for her. After she frolics in it for a while, I lather her up and then let her back in for the rinse cycle.

She is a short coated, low maintenance dog. Her little buddy Zeke starts looking and smelling like something the cat coughed up after a few weeks so he gets much more frequent baths in the tub, or even the kitchen sink. Sarah uses a very good shampoo with moisturizers and conditioners to keep his skin from drying out.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Mine get a bath everyday in the pond during the summer, winter they get one or two and if I don't dry Kramer off enough he will return to me till I get it right.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I bathe my dogs once a week as I have allergies to them; keeping them clean keeps my allergies down by a large margin! 

I use TheraPet shampoos, which are really great; they are safe to use so often, and smell great; they also don't dry MY hands out like so many other products out there (I have lots of allergies...acck!). I condition my pups coats too, just as extra insurance that they don't dry out; my Sophie dog has allergies, especially in the fall, so this is essential for her. Keeping her clean, keeps her allergies down too...Lol...


----------



## Kiira (Sep 12, 2007)

I give my dog a bath at least 2 times a month. When she was a little puppy she HATED baths, but now she's used to them... at least... she'll stay as still as I want her until I look away and she tries to make a run for it.  Usually when I tell her to stay or settle down she'll do just that, and it's gotten soooo much easier to bathe her.  I give her baths inside in the bathtub because if we're outback she just thinks it's time to play and she'd probably try playing in the mud right after I wash her anyways...


----------



## War (Oct 1, 2007)

I give my dog a bath monthly
For a lab mixed she really does not like water too much but she will stand there patiently while I bathe her .
She has very little 'doggy odor' so once a month works out for both of us.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I give my dog a bath about every other month or later depending on how long it takes for him to get really smelly.


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

every other week. Before it was every week but we got his fur to stay clean for every other week.


----------



## melvs (Aug 21, 2007)

So far Lilly's been getting a bath about every 3 weeks. I use Kenic Oatmeal shampoo and in between baths I use Kenic conditioning spray and baby wipes around her bottom. I use a warm wet washcloth around her face and chin sometimes after meals like when she really enjoys her food (chopped up eggs all over her face...lol). We play outside a lot; she loves to dig. So she can get pretty dirty. Plus she's ligt blonde and the dirt really shows. She looks like she's been working in a coal mine or something w/ the dirt around her face...too cute.


----------



## Cooper's Mama (Sep 23, 2007)

Cooper absolutely HATES water and being wet, so it's a hassle when it's time. I only really bathe him if I can see he's dirty or if he was playing with another dog and got all slobbery. He has never had the "dog smell", so I haven't really had to worry too much about bathing him unless it was really necessary. But, now that he has allergies, he gets a bath more often. I usually have to trick him into a bath. Because if he gets to our bedroom and under the bed, it's all over. Once he's in the tub, he stands still and lets me wash him, but I have to constantly be talking to him or he will try to jump out. When it's all over, he's pissed off and he goes to bed for a couple of hours to pout and be mad. Seriously, he really does get mad and goes to bed.

Hard to believe he's part Lab!!!


----------



## Kazama the pimp (Oct 1, 2007)

while were on the topic of bathing. We have our pup on advantix and its says bathing them frequently can cause it to wear off sooner. Is it true that hypo allergenic dog shampoo is good to use and wont cause the medicine to wear off of him?


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Once a month unless they get into something nasty. They are all three getting baths this weekend.


----------



## Gauge23 (Aug 7, 2007)

If I could bathe Gauge 1 a week I would, but I think he would run away! I know it's not good for his coat, so I don't do that, but I do use doggy bath wipes to get the dried dew off of him (it dries his fur into little clumps in some places, it's odd). He loves LOVES the wipes. He gets excited when he sees me get them and lays down for his full body massage. Then he gets a good brushing and he loves that too. Ever since he started eating chicken soup food, every always asks how i keep him so shiny and pretty.


----------



## Mr. bean Counter (Oct 7, 2007)

Mdawn said:


> Once a month unless they get into something nasty. They are all three getting baths this weekend.


Hi, I'm a new member here, and just read your post from yesterday.

By nasty, would that include skunk? Our little Cocoa (3 yr old ACD) just got a face full @ 5am this morning. She got an emergency face wash from me, then a full bath later. Now we're looking at the third bath today with some shampoo from the vets office. Zoiks!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Mr. bean Counter said:


> Hi, I'm a new member here, and just read your post from yesterday.
> 
> By nasty, would that include skunk? Our little Cocoa (3 yr old ACD) just got a face full @ 5am this morning. She got an emergency face wash from me, then a full bath later. Now we're looking at the third bath today with some shampoo from the vets office. Zoiks!


Luckily mine haven't had an encounter with a skunk!  When I say "nasty" I mean this:


----------



## Mr. bean Counter (Oct 7, 2007)

With cocoa, that's her normal look after a run through the swamp out back of our home. Darn dog hates to take a bath, but doesn't phase her to swim in the swamp. But today, she actually walked into the bath. I think she knew it was going to help.

The bad part about the skunk was that it was just outside our fenced in back yard. Poor cocoa was just protecting her domain. When Mrs. Bean let her out, the skunk hadn't even tripped off any of the motion lights, because we always look for the lights.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I am really surprised how many people bathe their dogs as often as they do. My dogs get baths when they do get into something or if they are getting a little "doggy" which with Rotties is not real often. I do like a clean dog so I toss them in more often then they NEED it if I am basing it on smell. I think some dogs get smellier then others. Rotties tend to not be smelly, from my experience. Some dogs like to roll in nasty stuff too. I have been so lucky. In all the years I have had Rotties I have only had 2 YUCK! experiences. Most of mine have been ultra clean. I love that about the breed. My little girl went to the beach with myself and a friend and her 2 dogs. My dog jumped over and ran around the dead fish. Her dog tried repeatedly to roll in the nasty stuff. I couldn't help laughing about that. My little 100 pound princess. LOL


----------



## dusty&lulusmom (Jul 30, 2007)

I think my dogs average a bath at home once every 6 weeks. Luckily all three dogs are fairly small so I can do each on in the bathtub. My oldest dog no longer does the trips to the groomer, she is short hair so the bath at home is enough. I do take her in just to get her nails clipped. My other two (who are still fairly new to our family) will be going for full bath and haircuts about every 8-12 weeks. They both have an appointment for November...I want them looking (and smelling) their best for holiday company.


----------



## Obstacle (Oct 3, 2007)

We average every other week to every three weeks. Boskydell gets dry and flakey if we bathe too often. However if we've been out playing soccer or hiking on a Saturday, Sunday is usually a bath, because Boskydell like to roll around in the grass "and kick it up". Bathing isn't too difficult for us, we do it inside (always) in the bathtub. However after a lot of training at the age of 10 months, all we have to say is "In the Bathtub" and in hops his 70 pound body. It wasn't always that easy, it took a lot of treats.


----------



## sam b (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi Guys, it is so cool to read the different posts in this thread.

I bathe Mel (chocolate lab) about once a month. Under the cold power shower in the yard, with local coconut soap (here in Brazil people use it to wash everything, from clothes, to people to dogs.) Mel loves swimming but she hates the shower (anyone else find this with labradors?). So I get really wet and covered in soap too.

Sol, the yorkie, gets different treatment: She goes under the warm shower every two weeks with dog shampoo and conditioner, followed by grooming with blow dryer and brush. She gets way dirtier way more quickly than Mel.


----------



## Addison (Oct 4, 2007)

I take Addison to petsmart for a bath every other month to help controll her shedding.


----------



## Breona (Sep 30, 2007)

I give Tito a bath 2-3 times a month.... He does fine with them. He doesn't try to get out or anything but he is pretty small and hard to control...


----------



## nlkeple (Sep 24, 2007)

Lady gets a bath every Friday night. She is an inside lap dog so I try really hard to keep the doggie smell to a minimum. If my nose wasn't so sensitive I don't think I would do it as often. My tub and shower are separate but I got a water sprayer that attaches to the tub faucet (it was like 10 bucks) so I could have a nozzle that sprays for rinsing. I like doing it in the night because after her bath she only has 1 more walk for the evening and if I can keep her from rolling, by the next day she has forgotten and doesn't remember to roll.


----------



## battlemonkey (Oct 14, 2007)

I don't bathe Jesse as often as I read on the boards. I bathe her maybe once every 2 months, and I usually do so at the local dog washing parlor. We have a u-wash place that have very large tubs so the dog can't get out easily but have ramps for the older dogs to get up without difficulty.

She's an inside dog but doesn't have a smell. I've heard that some dogs do emit an odor, but I have never noticed with my dog.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Your supposed to bath your dog?


----------



## Chikadee (Feb 27, 2007)

My lab only gets a bath maybe once or twice a year so her oils in her coat don't get ruined, but she gets brushed daily.
My plott hound gets a bath once a month cause he's a puppy that likes to play in mud, dirt, dead things, you name it 
And my Shepherd usually gets a bath every 3-4 months but she definately gets brushed once or twice a day cause of all the hair!!!


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

buddy the cocker gets groomed about once a month. in the summer, it's more like, every 2 weeks cause he's black and it gets too hot for him. he's like velvet...thick and hot. gwen, the dane, she gets done about every 6 weeks. because work at a grooming salon, i can do them there any time i want for free, so i like to keep them looking ggood, especially since i can do it for free!


----------



## hungover (Jul 9, 2008)

RonE said:


> Your supposed to bath your dog?



Nice one RonE- so exactly how long ago did your friends stop visiting you at home

We have bichons that are always in the bath.

From a health point of view there is nothing to stop you bathing on a daily basis provided that you use safe shampoos.

I would recommend a natural shampoo- they cost more (quite a bit more) but don't have nasty chemicals (sodium lauryl/ laureth sulphate) that will be absorbed into the skin.

If you can justify the cost then get a forced air drier (aka blaster)- so much faster and a must have for long haired dogs!!!


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

I never bathe my minpins unless they get into something stinky. Their coats are shiny and they don't smell at all.

I'll be bathing the sheltie only when he gets filty. He'll be brushed all the time which keeps most of the dirt off.


----------



## hungover (Jul 9, 2008)

"Not true. The more often you bathe, the more you strip the body of its natural oils. It won't kill them but it's not GOOD for them, either. Same with us humans but, since we are so scent sensitive, we've had to decide to bathe often  LOL"

We humans suffer more from drying our hair with hot air than washing it per se.

I would much rather use a less aggressive natural shampoo on a regular basis than use a more powerful shampoo less often. 

A good quality natural shampoo will compliment (and improve the skin condition) the body rather than stripping it of the natural oils.

I have always wondered if the whole principle of regular bathing/hairwashing being bad is a throw back to the days when hot water and cleaning products were a luxury.

In nature animals are always getting wet. granted it is dangerous for animals that live on or in water to be washed using degreasing products.

And as an aside- I am soooooo glad we humans bathe regularly (especially when on the Tube in the summer!!!).


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

My dogs are primarily outside dogs. Even though they have longer hair, it doesn't tangle at all, so they only get worked over with a good comb and brush about twice a week.

When they get into some mud, I wait for it to dry then I brush it out. 

They only get bathed once a month: that's our de-fleaing day. They get flea baths, and while they're chillaxing in the house, all of their bedding gets washed with bleach and some area flea spray. 

The one dog smells like, well, dog, but the other actually has a pleasant smell... almost like a natural doggy perfume. lol. 
For being outside dogs (running through the feilds and going to the pond), they're remarkably clean.


----------



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)

Rosie our bulldog gets a bath usually every 2-3 weeks

Peewee the Min Pin gets washed off when Rosie gets a bath and he gets a real bath every 2 months or so!


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 20, 2008)

I have one of those stand-up showers in the basement. I put on my own swimming trunks and lock us both inside, she whines a bit and wants to get out but it's usually not a lot of trouble. No water splashing everywhere and just usually over in 10 minutes. Twice a month for an inside dog, BTW.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Once a week with mild shampoo, in the bathtub. =)
Otherwise, without a hair coat to protect the skin from dirt and oil, she'll start getting zits all over... ugh.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I've never bathed my current dogs. Penny actually smells nice. Toby smells OK. Moose smells a tiny bit "doggy". Not bad, though. They do go swimming in the summer, and once I put Toby in the bathtub and washed his back end, because he had diarrhea and was icky back there. I didn't wash the rest of him, though.

My mom's dog was bathed once a week by her former owner. My mom has never bathed her. For a while, Shug really smelled bad, but now she smells OK. I have no idea what caused the smell, but I'm glad it went away  . 

I know one dog who is bathed regularly, and he STINKS!!! I wonder if bathing him less often would be better for him.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Once a year, and that is probably completely unnecessary. I do it after winter because he starts smelling just a little funky in the spring. He would probably shed the smell quickly enough, but I'd rather not wait to find out.


----------



## Tmarie423 (Jan 1, 2009)

I normally bathe my dogs only a few times a year unless they get absolutely filthy and it is desperately needed. Bathing too often isn't good for a dogs skin or coat. A good diet will help keep them clean and will keep that dreadful 'doggie' odor away : )


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

I bathed Donatello the day I brought him home from the animal shelter... It was probably extremely traumatic, but I just couldn't take the smell. My truck reeked (sp) for nearly a week after that truck ride home. He smelled like the animal shelter, doggy doo, urine, and a bunch of other crap. I was surprised that they didn't bathe him, at least give him a quick wash before I picked him up, but oh well- I can understand their reasoning on why they wouldn't have.

Since he's been having all these skin problems I've bathed him every other week with a mild&gentle shampoo, and it's really been helping to keep his skin moisturized. Once these skin irritations clear up I'll bathe him less frequently, but frequently enough to keep him familiar with it; There's nothing worse then your dog getting into something stinky and having him freaking out when you have to give him an emergency bath. lol!

I also blow dry his fur after the bath. I've heard good and bad things about doing that, but I have yet to see any "bad" side effects... Seeing it's the winter time, even though he has short hair, it takes too long for the fur to dry and in case I have to take him out, I'd hate to take him out with wet fur. I've also noticed that drying the fur yourself gets rid of that "wet dog" smell and leaves their fur smelling like the shampoo, which is another plus!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Once a week, with diluted shampoo. The climate here is so hot and humid that oil and grease starts building up really quickly if I don't.


----------



## MyDogJinx (Dec 1, 2008)

My girl gets bathed about every 2 weeks. I work at a doggie daycare and bring her to work with me and she gets sooooo dirty. She gets hosed off every evening though when we leave, but shampooed like I said, every 2 weeks.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I only bathe when needed. The last time was over a year ago when they got tangled up with a skunk. Their coats are shiny, no dandruff and their skin looks great. I occassionally use Puppy Bath Wipes on them.


----------



## ambercober (Jan 1, 2009)

I'd say he gets it when he needs it.... which isn't much in the winter time and in Canada that's most of the year *LOL. In the summer he gets a bath about every 6 weeks because of swimming, mud, ect. But brushing, well that's a constant with him! When we first got him the SPCA I couldn't believe how matted he was and the hot spots he had .


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

Once every 2 weeks with an all natural conditioning shampoo. Triumph, who is now very long haired, gets bathed once a week. Blue also gets bathed once a week.


----------



## mosbysmom (Mar 11, 2008)

Mosby gets baths as-needed...which seems to be more frequent as he has gotten older. I guess I am taking him about once a month now to the dog wash


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Only when he rolls in smelly crap. Otherwise, he swims and plays in the snow and stays very clean on his own. I'm lucky.


----------



## Dog Whisperer (Jan 5, 2009)

I bath my dog (An English Setter & German Shepherd Dog mix) once a month in our bath with a shampoo for dogs 'cause I brush his fur everyday, which helps.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm a groomer, soooo...Mine get bathed once a week, or once every two weeks; mostly because hubby and I both have varying allergies to them, so we try to keep them (especially the short haired mix) as clean and dander\allergin free. We also have cats, and they are bathed about twice a month, or at the least once a month...they don't mind, and I can usually do them at home in our tub if I have to.


----------

